# Who owns Tru Billets?



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking for Tru Billet Owners? Message Me Please


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I sent you a pm on that Arc amp........


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

i did own Billet 2200.... no upgrade also tru line driver 6 channel top of the line .....


----------



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

tru tech99 said:


> i did own Billet 2200.... no upgrade also tru line driver 6 channel top of the line .....


why did you sell your billet??


----------

